# Moritz Brandungsrute



## FrankGu (8. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage:

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen eine gebrauchte Rute von Moritz geschenkt bekommen.

Team Beach Caster 450
section : 3pcs
Länge : 4,5m
Wg: 100- 150 g

Der freundliche Geber dieser Rute meint zu mir, das damals beim Kauf die Wurfgewichtangabe auf der Rute nicht stimmt und sie eigentlich bis 250 g aushalten soll.

Hat irgendjemand von euch auch diese Rute und kann mir etwas dazu sagen?
Oder sollte man sich mit den 150g zufriedengeben.

Vielen Dank 
Frank


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. November 2003)

Moin!
Ich kenne die Rute nicht aber 4,5 Meter sind ganz schön lang. Du wirst sehen ob du damit klar kommen wirst. Mit welchem Gewicht die Rute am besten geht kannst du nur am Strand feststellen. Nemlich in dem du alle Gewichte durchprobierst. Dann wirst du schon merken wann die Rute sich am besten aufläd.
Auf jeden Fall schaut man einem geschenkten Gaul ......, also viel Petri Heil mit der Rute und berichte mal wie es war.


----------



## Hummer (8. November 2003)

Hallo Frank,

ich habe diese Rute nicht, aber ich kann mich erinnern, daß in den Moritz-Katalogen des öfteren darauf hingewiesen wurde, daß bei der einen oder anderen Rute das aufgedruckte Wurfgewicht nicht stimmt. Vielleicht ist es eine dieser Ruten??

Ich würde mich mal langsam an das mögliche Höchstgewicht rantasten.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## FrankGu (8. November 2003)

Moin Meeresangler und Hummer,

stimmt ich habe auch schon mehrmals gesehen, das die Angaben auf den Ruten nicht stimmen.

Aber mal ne Frage, da ich nicht so die Erfahrung habe.
Wenn ich nun mehr Gewicht an die Rute hänge, kann sie nicht brechen?

Im Mai 04 will ich nach DK ( Ebeltoft), dann werde ich mal testen.

Frank


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. November 2003)

Wenn die Rute bricht war sie sowieso nicht gut. Nein die Rute darf nicht brechen. Jedenfalls nicht beim werfen. 
Wie Ralf schon sagte. Fange klein an bei den Gewichten dann wirst du das Blei bei dem die Rute am besten durchläd schnell finden.


----------



## AndreasG (8. November 2003)

Glückwunsch zu der Rute !

&nbsp;

Ich habe für Moritz Kaltenkirchen&nbsp;einige Zeit lang Wettkämpfe in der Brandung bestritten.

Die Team Beachcaster 4,50 habe ich mit vorliebe gefischt und optimal mit 170-180 Gr. geworfen.&nbsp;Der Blank wurde damals auch für die Peter Drennan " Beachcaster" verwendet, nur das die Ruten dann ca. 2,5x so teuer waren.&nbsp;


----------



## FrankGu (10. November 2003)

Na dann darf ich mich mal für Eure schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten bedanken.

Scheinbar habe ich ja was echt gutes da bekommen.

Bin schon mal gespannt, wie sie sich fischen läßt.

Viele Grüße 

Frank


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. November 2003)

> Der Blank wurde damals auch für die Peter Drennan " Beachcaster" verwendet



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. 
Eine Dreiteilige Brandungsrute von einem Englischen Hersteller??? -- Im Leben nicht. Mit einer dermassen dünnen Blankwandung schon mal gar nicht. Und als Put in auch nicht, anständige Englische sind gezapft. 
Obendrein hat Drennan meines Wissens nach noch nie einen Beachcaster gebaut.

Anyway, verkehrt war die Rute vom Blank her für die Ostsee jedenfalls nicht. Ich würd aber eher auf ein Französisches Fabrikat tippen, oder ein innovatives Design für den Deutschen Markt.

Silstar wäre mein heissester tip für den Blank, und zwar die Traverse X Beachcaster -95 oder die Spiral Power Cast von 96-
Die Silstar waren damals aber verdammt gut, und der Katalogpreis bewegte sich so um 500DM.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Andreas Michael (11. November 2003)

Ron Thompson könnte es auch sein die haben damals öfters Ruten gehabt mit falschen gewichtsangaben und sind nicht gezapft, wurden immer über den darunterliegenden blank geschoben, die dann von Großeinkäufer vertickt wurden.

ist aber nur reine mutmaßung


----------



## arno (11. November 2003)

Meine erste Ausrüstung war von MORITZ!
Bis sie zerbröselte war sie aber ganz gut.
Ach ja, sie hiehlt ungefähr ein halbes Jahr!!!
Eine Pilkrute habe ich noch , aber die habe ich noch nie benutz.
Muss aber sagen das ich noch nie die gelegenheit zum Pilken hatte!!!


----------



## AndreasG (11. November 2003)

@Geraetefetischist

Die Ruten wurden vor ca 8-10 Jahren vertrieben, es gab auch eine Karpfenrute mit dem Namen "Medium Carp" bei Moritz und zeitgleich bei Drennan. ZUFALL ??


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. November 2003)

Ich befürchte eine Medium Carp hatten noch etwa 20000 andere Hersteller im Programm, Diese Bezeichnund dürfte bald genausohäufig sein wie eine Medium oder Heavy Feeder, die gibts auch von jedem Hersteller.

Also nicht Zufall, sondern schlicht und einfach Sammelbezeichnung für mittelschwere Karpfenruten.

Ausserdem sind die Ruten im 98-2000er Katalog drin (die letzten vor der Pleite) ist also auch nicht gar so lang her.

Und die Drennan Medium Carp ist dreiteilig, sprich das Griffteil lässt sich unter dem Rollenhalter abnehmen, kann also mit der zweiteiligen Moritz gar nichts zu tun haben...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## FrankGu (12. November 2003)

Moin Boardis,

ist ja ne wilde Diskussion hier.
Zwei Dingen kann ich da noch zustimmen.
Die Rute wurde ca. 2000 gekauft und sie ist nicht zwei sondern 3 teilig.

Welche Ruten emfehlt Ihr denn so, für einen 2 fachen Vater mit kleinem Geldbeutel?  Da ich nicht so oft zum Brandungsangeln komme, muß es nicht gerade High End sein aber so die gesunde Mitte wäre schon gut.

Vielen Dank für die Tips.
Und wie schon am Anfang gesagt, werde ich nach dem ersten Einsatz der Moritz Rute schreiben, wie sie ist.

schönen Tag noch 

Frank


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. November 2003)

Bei Ruten und Rollen und Schnur würde ich nicht sparen. Besonders nicht in der Brandung und nicht beim Spinfischen!!!

Bei der Rolle muß es nicht das teuerste sein.eine gut erhaltene gebrauchte Daiwa SS 3000 bekommst für etwa 150 €. Eine 4m Daiwa Paul Kerry Team Daiwa(2 teilig, gezapft!) wenn Du Glück hast auch für etwa das gleiche Geld. Kannst dir natürlich auch billiges Geschirr für insgesamt 50 € kaufen. Nur dann angelst Du mit einem Besenstiel und einer Wäschetrommel als Rolle. Spätestens alle 2 Jahre darfst Dir dann was neues kaufen. Angeln ist es dann nicht. Eher Fische rausziehen. Das wäre nix für mich!


----------



## xbxmxnn (12. November 2003)

@ bellyboatangler

Du schlägst aber klasse Gerät vor! Aber für das gelegentliche Angeln reichen die Daiwa Emblem, gibt es neu schon für knapp 70,- Euro, oder die Shimano Biomaster GT / XS oder Aerlex GT / XS absolut aus, die Rollen sind auch durchaus wettbewerbsfähig, kosten aber weit weniger; und bei Ruten reichen gute gebrauchte dreiteilige, die gibt es von Shimano, Daiwa oder Zebco schon für weit unter 100,- Euro, vielleicht einfach mal bei ebay reinschauen.
Außerdem ist die TDPK für Gelegenheitsangler schon recht heftig, aber wenn man sie gebogen kriegt, sind es wohl mit die besten Ruten auf dem deutschen Markt!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. November 2003)

Jo, da kann ich Abumann nur zustimmen, eine Emblem ist völlig ausreichend und Günstiger, und beim Brandungsangeln hält ja auch keine Rolle ewig. Die Shimanos fand ich aber nicht so Pralle, Wurfverhalten, Bremse... stehen hinter den Emblems zurück.

Wer Interesse an einer angesprochenen Daiwa hat, ich hab hier noch eine Daiwa Paul Kerry Supercast-X in 3,96m Rumstehen Wg. 4-8 oz, 115-230g. Noch ne Klasse Höher als die Team-Daiwa, einiges Leichter, noch wurfgewaltiger und in NL auch etwa 150 Gulden, in GB etwa 50 Pfund Teurer gewesen. 

Ist allerdings für die Multi ausgestattet, also Schlauchschellentyprollenhalter und mehr + kleinere Ringe.
(Wer mir nen 28mm Normalen oder nen Schieberollenhalter und einen Fuji BLCSG Startring besorgt, dem Bau ich das Ding aber auch gerne Kostenlos auf Stationäre um, und das besser als Original, da dann nach den Fuji New Guide Concept beringt)

Unter Kollegen 140€ aber Achtung: Transportlänge 2,03m! weiteres auf Anfrage oder unter www.Daiwasports.co.uk

Für den Gelegenheitsangler oder Anfänger ist das Teil aber wirklich heftig.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## xbxmxnn (13. November 2003)

Hallo Holger,

bin echt interessiert, kann man die Rute noch verschicken, oder müßte ich die abholen, falls Du sie mir verkaufst? Ich kenne die Rute nämlich, die ist echt schick!


----------



## xbxmxnn (13. November 2003)

Ach ja, für mich würde natürlich auch Multirollenberingung reichen!


----------

